
Nearly half of the Twitter accounts discussing 'reopening America' may be bots - pseudolus
https://www.cnn.com/2020/05/22/tech/twitter-bots-trnd/index.html
======
Nicksil
~05 hrs ago: Nearly half of the Twitter accounts discussing 'reopening
America' may be bots -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23277536](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23277536)

~11 hrs ago: Half of the Twitter accounts pushing to 'reopen America' are
bots, researchers -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23274079](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23274079)

~23 hrs ago: CMU Researchers: Nearly Half of Accounts Tweeting About
Coronavirus Are bots -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23268521](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23268521)

~24 hrs ago: Nearly half of Twitter accounts pushing to reopen America may be
bots -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23261815](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23261815)

~24 hrs ago: Researchers: Nearly Half of Accounts Tweeting About Coronavirus
Are Likely bots -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23259645](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23259645)

~24 hrs ago: Nearly Half of the Twitter Accounts Discussing ‘Reopening
America’ May Be bots -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23258169](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23258169)

~24 hrs ago: Researchers: Nearly Half of Accounts Tweeting About Coronavirus
Are Likely bots -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23255283](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23255283)

------
broooder
I don’t give a fuck what they are discussing. Get rid of the bots.

